# Bobcats postseason hopes hanging by a (ham)string



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- Stephen Jackson can't move. Without him, the Charlotte Bobcats are moving rapidly - backward in the Eastern Conference standings.
> 
> A frustrating, off-and-on again left hamstring injury has the team's top scorer sidelined again at the most inopportune time. Charlotte trailed Indiana by 1 1/2 games for the final playoff spot before the Pacers' game in New Jersey Monday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/03/21/bobcats-jackson.ap/index.html


----------

